# Cone of shame not working



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi

Frisbee was neutered on Friday, all went well but we are having a real problem with him licking himself.

The first cone the vet gave us he was able to pull over his head in a matter of seconds even on the smallest setting. He has been wearing the next size down for a few hours but has now worked out that if he lays down and puts one back leg inside the cone he can manage to lick the offending area - he seems to be quite flexible and has a very long tongue!

He is quite large, over 12kg now so the old baby vests I have tried are too small and I have had no luck keeping a t-shirt on him for more than a few minutes.

If anyone has any other suggestions I would be very grateful.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Kids pants. just cut a hole for the tail . u need to take them of when on walks so he can pee and poo but that should stop him going at his stitches.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kendal! good idea! like a pair of thin sweat pants...or shorts.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks but tried my sons boxers on him and he got them off really quickly. My daughters pants are a bit smaller but he could get his nose inside...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol i ment under pants like wee speedoe style ones mot the boxer style


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Nope, he manages to get his nose inside them!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Then I think you need a cone that can attach to his collar. the longes possible,,,,feed his collar through the loops. if he is that into getting at it, you are going to need the most protection possible.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Bitter apple spray or if their is one at the pet shop that you can get you hands on quicker. just make sure you give him a full tase of the stuff either by sprayi.g atuff in his mout or on a bit of cotton wool and popping that in his mouth. sounds mean but he gets a propper tast and smell of the stuff and its not a plesent experience for him so should prevent him from licking the aria you aply it to.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks will have to give that a go - I assume its safe to apply to the affected area but wont it sting?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I would soak some cotten wool in it and dab it round the woond. but most will ha e sterile ingreedients as they are ment to stop dog biting their skinn if they have been chewing part of their body raw. So i would want to get it cas close the stitches as possible but not on them if u can help it. it migjt nip a bit as one of the ingreedients may be like an alchal or something antibacterial.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I got some spray from the vets which cost me £12, the smell and taste were supposed to stop Scamp licking but it didn't !!
It smelt like Tea Tree Oil, in the end we resorted to close watching and telling him no every time !


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit's having his op on Wednesday and Im going to try a long baggy t-shirt - which a friend recommended - so nothing rubs against his stiches - and I'm going to stitch it up in two places at the bottom to get his legs through and cut a hole for his tail. I'm sure he won't be able to get at it with all this but we'll see!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the sprays dont realy work unless you give them a good strong full on taste of it. they need a good mouth full of the stuff so it stick in their mind that they dont want to go near that smell/taste again. bitter apple is one of the best ones but i think you need to order it online i dont think you can get it in the pet shops.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I used the bitter apple spray on things that Lady would chew...and it worked for us...but some dogs do like the taste.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Put the small cone on and the big one over the top- the small collar will stop the big collar coming off!!


----------

